# Stretchy cm day before final scan for fet



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

Maybe tmi here but I am a little bit worried that maybe my ovaries are not as dead as they should be. Stretchy cm today after having barely any for the last couple of weeks. Due to stop taking burcerlin tomorrow and fet scheduled for next Tuesday( with blasts) . 

Has this happened to anybody else?

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Boggler as i see it the Buserelin is to stop you ovulating so when you stop the injections you will ovulate 48 hrs later approx, have you got to have a trigger injection after the buserelin?
Then they have to wait the 5 days so your body thinks the blasts are the ones from this cycle if that makes sense.
Hope all goes well next tuesday


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi missy, 

I am using the nasal spray at the moment. Nobody mentioned a trigger shot to me and maybe they will do it at the clinic in the morning.

Starting to freak myself out with all the what ifs but fingers crossed .

Good luck with your fet. All this waiting around ..... Be great if they could just do it all the same day including telling you whether it worked or not. !!' 

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Boggler good luck at the clinic today    Let us know how it goes


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheers Missy - Just a count down to transfer day now - Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Boggler just want to wish you luck for tomorrow's ET


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Cheers missy your very good.  I was very relaxed until today. Fingers crossed


----------

